# CMS Physical Exam Guidelines



## rnuttall75 (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a CMS guideline for the 1995 exam audit stating that you cannot use Abdomen soft non-tender as GI for the physical exam or clubbing, cyanosis as the musculoskeletal exam.  I have searched high and low with no luck.  I am in Nevada if that makes any difference.  Thank you all for your time.


----------



## btadlock1 (May 10, 2011)

rnuttall75 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a CMS guideline for the 1995 exam audit stating that you cannot use Abdomen soft non-tender as GI for the physical exam or clubbing, cyanosis as the musculoskeletal exam.  I have searched high and low with no luck.  I am in Nevada if that makes any difference.  Thank you all for your time.



1995 and 1997 both allow you to use Abdomen soft, non-tender for Exam credit under GI. I believe that clubbing and cyanosis count under CV, though, because they're indications of blood flow problems - There is a type of clubbing that's a congenital deformity, but given the context of being paired with cyanosis, I'd guess that they're not referring to_ that _kind of clubbing.  They are considered M/S for 1997 guidelines, though.

Only 1997 guidelines have specific criteria listed for each organ system - 1995 guidelines only specify which body areas/organ systems are recognized. Hope that helps!


----------



## rnuttall75 (May 11, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

